# Need some Advice !! (feeder insects)



## Wolfy72 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Need some Advice !!*

K been doin tank maint, this mornin and went to feed, opened the crik container and was almost knocked over by the awful stench. I just bought 2 dozen crik not 2 days ago when i purchased my 3 new T's got a new Brachypelma Albopilosa, Hystocrates hercules, and a Aphonopelma anax/Aphonopelma Hentzi (still not sure of the proper name). 
ANYWAY, just wondering how everyone keeps thier criks any tips or tricks to keep the smell down or keep them alive longer.
Thanks


----------



## becca81 (Jul 10, 2005)

1.  Keep them dry - if you use a potato or anything like that make sure to put it on a dish - putting some paper napkins down before you put the crickets in also helps, as does using egg cartons

2.  Make sure they have something to eat so they don't eat each other, which will make the smell worse

3.  Order crickets online from a reputable source - I don't have nearly as many odor/death issues from crickets that I buy online and have shipped to me

4.  Start a roach colony


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jul 10, 2005)

eeewww roachesss,,, dont think our landlord would like that, he's tolerant with me on my T's, but i think roaches would push the limits...lol


----------



## becca81 (Jul 10, 2005)

Wolfy72 said:
			
		

> eeewww roachesss,,, dont think our landlord would like that, he's tolerant with me on my T's, but i think roaches would push the limits...lol


He'll never even know they're there.  Get a rubbermaid container (dark colored) and since they don't make a lot of noise and they don't smell - no one even knows that I keep them.

When I bought from the petstore, this worked well for me.


----------



## PinkLady (Jul 10, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> He'll never even know they're there.  Get a rubbermaid container (dark colored) and since they don't make a lot of noise and they don't smell - no one even knows that I keep them.
> 
> When I bought from the petstore, this worked well for me.


Ohhhhhhhhh I don't be thinking so...lol I can't stand roaches. Sorry but that is just one insect that will not enter "my" home... it will have to stay at crix.


----------



## Code Monkey (Jul 10, 2005)

PinkLady said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhh I don't be thinking so...lol I can't stand roaches. Sorry but that is just one insect that will not enter "my" home... it will have to stay at crix.


Objectively, this makes little sense. One group smells, is difficult to rear, and, albeit rarely, turns the table on who's for dinner. The other is clean, easy as falling of a log to rear, and, excepting some much rarer reports in unusual circumstances, never turns the table on who's for dinner.

I was a little weirded out at first at rearing roaches but now regard it as the best choice I ever made for feeders. I haven't purchased a feeder insect for going on two years now.


----------



## Elson (Jul 10, 2005)

Wolfy72 said:
			
		

> ANYWAY, just wondering how everyone keeps thier criks any tips or tricks to keep the smell down or keep them alive longer.
> Thanks


Like Becca said , keep them dry . As for the food , you can feed them fruits or vegetable or just put in some newspapers , cos they eat almost anything . I put lots of tissues and newspapers , it also provides them hide to prevent killing each other .


----------



## SpiderDork (Jul 10, 2005)

I would have to agree with Code Monkey, roaches are the way to go. I am slowly making the transition now from crickets to roaches. Try not to think of them as roaches but as exotic insects as most of the feeder roaches offered are from tropical climates. All the information I have gathered about feeder roaches indicates they have a higher meat to shell ratio then crickets, are more nutritious then crickets, much longer life spans (up to two to three years after maturing for some species), most have little to no odor, easy to care for (I feed mine crushed dog food, bug bites (combination water crystal and nutrients) and fresh fruits and vegetable once or twice a week) easy to breed and make little to no noise.
However if you are determined to stay with crickets I have had success keeping the odor to a bare minimum by keeping them on a substrate of ground walnut shells and feeding them fish food and orange slices, I pick the dead crickets out at least once a day as I have found that dead crickets is what contributes most to the odor problem.
Just remember there are over 3000 species of cockroaches and only about ten of them are considered "pests" so don't let a very small minority give the rest a bad name.


----------



## Buspirone (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't care what I do with crickets they always end up stinking. I prefer roaches to crickets as well. My colonies crashed on me due to a period of extreme neglect on my part due to "issues" that required my attention. I'm chomping at the bit to establish another colony of Blaptica dubia since I've had to buy crickets for the last couple of months and the little demons are driving me nuts with the chirping and turning my stomach from the stench. The creepy factor with roaches wears off pretty quick once you have them for a few weeks and observe them. They are much cleaner and easier to deal with than crickets, thats a fact.   Its amazing how conditioned we are by our parents and the marketing strategies of pesticide companies. It was that factor alone that pushed into the roaches corner more than anything else. My only real issue with roaches is that I've developed a slight allergy to the frass so after doing any major work in the roach bin I have a little trouble breathing for several hours. Next time I get a colony up I'm going to buy a good filtered breathing mask and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Whiskeypunk (Jul 11, 2005)

Seriously considering Roaches, and on that subject, several questions, what would you feed a 1/4 or 1/2 sling if you use roaches as feeders? Are baby roaches small enough? Also, how many do you need to feed a T a week and not be power feeding? Say, 2 to an adult L. Parahybana, or T. Blondi, and one to an adult E. Pachypus or G. Rosea?

I really need to buy the Tarantula Keepers Guide. Just one more week till my first full-time paycheck.


----------



## cryptly (Jul 11, 2005)

What's a good roach feeder that can't climb glass or plastic?


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 11, 2005)

I like blapica dubia, blaberus Discoidalis, blaberus cranifer and eublaberus distanti. They all have very small babies, I dont know if they are small enough for slings, but Im sure lobster roach, or surinam roach babies would be small enough, but they can climb. I keep all kinds of roaches so I can feed a wide variety of animals.


----------



## james (Jul 11, 2005)

*Roaches*

There are lots of good roaches out there. Come check out the site for care sheets and other info.
James
www.blaberus.com

Blaptica dubia – Otherwise known as orange spotted roaches this species is quickly becoming the most popular feeder roach in the U.S. This species comes from Central and South America and ranges 1 ¼” – 2”.  They are non-climbers that make no noise, very little smell, and are very easy to keep and breed. Another big plus with these roaches are their softer exo-skeleton as nymphs and the very different look from males to females as adults.

Blaberus discoidalis - Otherwise known as discoids these roaches come from Central America and Mexico. This non-climber has been used as feeder for years and is easy to keep and breed. Blaberus species tend to be a little faster than blaptica and prosticus if your looking for more movement.

Eublaberus Prosticus – Otherwise known as orange headed roach this species comes from Central and South America and ranges 1 ¼” – 2”. Orange heads do have a stronger defense odor than other species (only when disturb and isn’t to bad) , but these roaches breed well and make good feeders.  

Blatta lateralis- Otherwise known as red runners this species comes from Asia, Africa, and the U.S. This species is in the same size range as crickets and breeds very fast. The females drop egg case after egg case and you can build a colony quick. This species has been used as feeders in Europe for many years, but is very new to the U.S. This species is considered by some as a border line pest. I’ve found they need lots of heat and moisture and would most likely not survive in many US states. This species is non-climbing and I’ve never had a heavier non-winged female escape. I’ve had very good luck getting picky eater to take this roach.

Nauphoeta cinerea- Otherwise known as lobster roaches, these guys are found in Mexico, Central and South America. Another roach that has been in the feeder market for years these roaches are also similar in size to crickets. This species does climb and need to be contained with bug boundary or Vaseline. This species breed very fast and if you can deal with the climbing their soft bodies makes them a good feeder.

Gromphadorhina Portentosa – Otherwise known as the Madagascar hissing roach this species is only found in Madagascar. This species is 1 ¾” – 3” as is also a climbing species. Besides being used as feeder this species is kept as pets do to their size and longevity. There are many other types of cool hissers you can see on my website.

Blaberus craniifer- Otherwise known as death’s head roaches this roach comes from Central America, Mexico, and Florida. Death heads are well known in the hobby for the orange skeleton face on their pronoun. This species ranges from 1 ½” -2 ½” and are a pretty meaty roach. This is another good breeding non-climbing roach.

Byrsotria Fumigata & Rothi – Otherwise known as Cuban burrowing roaches they are found mainly in Cuba, but also the West Indies and Central America. These species range from 1”-2” and are very new to the hobby.


----------



## Code Monkey (Jul 11, 2005)

Regarding size of the nymphs and slings for B. dubia. Any sling 1/2" or larger can take the 1st instar B. dubia. With smaller slings what I do is cut the 1st instar roach nymphs in half (or thirds). That way it goes even further


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jul 11, 2005)

I just started a B. discoidales  colony..
My wife has NO IDEA they are there !!!

they have already reproduced.. and everyone is doing fine 

I fed one adult to my biggest rosie.. what a battle.. but the T had a serious advantage..

she is now FATTER than ever.. and looking very content


----------



## packer43064 (Jul 11, 2005)

I don't know why all of yours stink.

I have had mine for several months now with no real wash down.

I prefer crix better.

Yeah just keep every thing dry, and have plenty of ventilation.


----------



## cryptly (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the info.    

I'm getting tired of cricket smell, but I've been leery of roaches.  All I can picture are a couple escaping and soon reproducing like crazy and taking over the house.     Thinking of maybe trying a nice, nonclimbing roach as food.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 11, 2005)

I keep my crickets in a keeper with a soil substrate.  This keeper is also my sow bug and pillbug keeper.  In the years I've had it, I have never had a cricket stench/smell issue.  I think it's the pillbugs!

So, there is a way to keep crickets with minimal care involved, fine lifespan, and zero stench.  

By the way, then I use the pillbugs to also clean out my tough to clean/disturb T tanks.


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 11, 2005)

even if your crickets dont stink they chirp(the main reason I hate them) and they have less meat to shell than a roach and are harder to breed and have a pathetic life span, they escape and they are an overall pain. I keep my crickets dry and their lid is all screen so lots of ventilation and they will live for 2 months and they smell bad. I have smelled other people crickets and they also stink, the only roach i can think of that smells as bad or worse is hissers and thats only when you keep them hot and humid. I cant think of one thing that about crickets that is better than roaches... except that initially roaches cost more, but after the colony get going your all set.. Elizabeth- my pill bug tank does smell way worse than my crickets.. nasty...


----------



## packer43064 (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I don't mind the chirping, I enjoy it actually.


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 12, 2005)

have you ever tried a species of feeder roach?


----------



## packer43064 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nope.

MY mom and dad wouldn't let me keep them no watter what, and they wouldn't let me order them from anywhere.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 12, 2005)

nomad85 said:
			
		

> Elizabeth- my pill bug tank does smell way worse than my crickets.. nasty...



Are you using any substrate?  Like a bit of soil or peat moss?  I think it is how you are keeping them.  Pillbugs don't stink in nature and if you run your keeper right, they shouldn't stink any more in there either.


----------



## Israel2004 (Jul 12, 2005)

For me the hate of crickets comes from the fact that they're escape artists.
Never fails, bring crickets in the house and I'll have one living under the fridge chirping at night. In the year that I've had my roaches, not one escapee.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jul 12, 2005)

Another thing that I find annoying with crickets is that, eventho I'd never normally admit it, they seem smart as hell - or maybe something similar. Anyway, whenever I put a cricket into one of the tanks it would most certainly find a place to hide, like under the water dish or other very hard to access places and then I'd be left wondering where it had gone. A week later I'd find it pressed in between the glass and the hide or stuff like that. 

Trying to catch it would only end up with it jumping allover the place and even if it ended up right infront of the arachnid it would swiftly jump out of the way of hungry attacker and just laugh at us both (like so:  ;P ).

Quite a few times I tried to be smart and pulled the jumpers off of those little freaks and still they managed to escape into the opposite direction of the arachnid. Almost every time. I don't even remember how I managed to feed my animals with this vermin. I think if I ever need to use crickets again I'm gonna pull the jumpers off, cut the second pair of legs off and leave the cricket with the shortest possible stumps of front legs. Basically a wiggling saucage. That's how I'd feel comfortable with them.

Eventho dubia roaches like to dig down, they are by far not such a hassle as a cricket is and as others have said before, their care is extremely much more pleasant!


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 12, 2005)

Elizabeth said:
			
		

> Are you using any substrate?  Like a bit of soil or peat moss?  I think it is how you are keeping them.  Pillbugs don't stink in nature and if you run your keeper right, they shouldn't stink any more in there either.


Im using leaf litter, I know that its the way I'm keeping them that makes it stink, its warm and moist and there is rotting vegetation, so the smell is the set up, but thats how they do best I hear...


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah, I see...I have mine on at least 4 inches of soil, with rocks, bark hides, etc. thrown in.  In go the crickets.  The pillbugs, the sowbugs, sometimes a native millipede or an earthworm or two goes in.  The water dish is shallow.   The pet food and veggie leftovers go in.  It all disappears and sort of gets churned in, although when a chunk of something goes moldy faster than it gets eaten, then I either take it out or turn it under.  But it never smells and there is incredibly little maintenance done on my part.  Also, everything lives well.  The pillbugs even multiply in droves in there!  Try some soil sometime, if you care.  Let me know if it makes any difference, if you do try it.


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 12, 2005)

do you keep the soil moist of fairly dry? I will have to try it.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a big enough keeper that I have one area always a little damp, but most of the soil nearly dry (but not bone dry!).  And under the bark hide, that ground is always a bit moister.  Tell us how it goes, then.


----------

